# Boxing Day Meet Lewes What Time?



## intheair (22 December 2011)

Do you know where, when time etc really want to be there


----------



## A1JUMPJOCKEY (22 December 2011)

As normal we are meeting at the White Hart Hotel on the main High Street at 11 but Hounds will Arrive 1045 ish, Amazingly Lewes Town Council have decided to run one bus on Boxing Day at 1045 so we have to wait at the other end of the main road for the bus to go through then follow him up to the hotel.


----------



## VoR (23 December 2011)

Ouch, that might make the meet a bit busier than expected!!


----------



## intheair (24 December 2011)

Thank you have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## MissTyc (29 December 2011)

Hope it went well - couldn't make it this year (due to treating myself to a family Christmas abroad - omg luxury)


----------



## A1JUMPJOCKEY (31 December 2011)

What a great day and one hell of an Atmosphere! up to 100 people on horseback, and the largest crowd seen on a Southdown and Eridge Boxing day meet ever with over 2000 people. Great day had by all, with mothers struggling to drag the children home with kids staying out all day!


----------

